# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Wellenreiten und Windsurfen in Frankreich

## jonas

Hallo zusammen,
ich wollte mit ein paar Freunden ber Himmelfahrt einen Surftrip machen. Ich bin nur leider der einzige Windsurfer. Die anderen versuchen sich im Wellenreiten. Wir sind alles keine Profis, deshalb brauchen wir noch keine groe Welle. Eine Surfschule, an der man ein paar Boards (Wellenreiten) leihen knnte, wre auch nicht schlecht. 
Unsere erste Idee war es nach Frankreich an die Atlantikkste zu fahren. Wo genau es hingeht, wollen wir aber aufgrund der Vorhersage spontan entscheiden. 
Meine Frage wre jetzt: Kennt jemand von euch gute Spots, an denen man sowohl Windsurfen, als auch Wellenreiten kann? Am besten mit einem Campingplatz in der Nhe und einer Surfschule. 

Viele Danke!
Jonas

----------


## tobsen

Hey Jonas, 
ich fahre auch zu der Zeit... Ich werde mich rund um Bordeaux und sdlicher mal ans Meer schlagen. Windsurfkram lass ich meist zuhause...
Hatte einmal welches mit und war dann auf einem See ich glaub Lac de Hourtin ?  auf dem Wasser. War ganz lustig. Ansonsten nutze ich die Zeit um meine absoluten Noob Skills beim Wellenreiten zu verbessern. Kurse , Camping und Shops findest du en masse da unten... (Deutsche auch  :Smile: )

Liebe Gre T

----------

